# Best Blower/Vac/Mulcher?



## rpglennj (May 21, 2006)

On 5-21-06, I posted about my 7 month-old Poulan BVM 200 blower not being able to start http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=147685 

Still being under warranty, I took it in to the nearest authorized repair shop and they haven't even _looked _ at it in the two weeks they've had it. And this after 3 phone calls (and promises to look at it and call me) and one in-person visit. I guess I'm at their mercy. The next nearest shop told me it would be 4 weeks before they could even look at it and, upon hearing the blower that I had, commented on the unusually high number of those units he had to work on. Obviously, it's the season for repairs and work overloads, but I'm having blower-withdrawal.  

I am already on the lookout for a better blower should this Poulan blower not be covered for any reason or when it finally croaks. 

I was simply wondering if anyone could suggest what blowers are the best buy/most reliable for around 300.00 or less. And I'll probably be looking at service contract as well. Thanks a bunch for any suggestions.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yikes! 4 Weeks! Heck, we get more then 3 days out they start worrying about it. If you are looking for a lower end unit I would take a look at Homelite. Sthil and Echo also make some decent units. Good luck!


----------



## rpglennj (May 21, 2006)

Thanks Hankster....BTW, do you know if the Toro Ultra Blower Vac (sold by HomeDepot) worth looking at?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That's electric isn't it? I've never seen an electric anything that I liked.


----------



## tinovr (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi all.. new poster here... found this site while looking for advice on small engines.

I too have this Poulan Pro blower/vac piece of garbage. Bought at Lowes in 2003. Worked ok the first year, but always has been hard to start...

Now the thing will not start for anything... I've replaced the fuel, checked the plug, tried starting without the air filter, used carb cleaner and starter fluid spray, and even taken the engine apart down to the piston to see if there was anything clogged. I'm ready to chuck it into the lake. I'm frustrated and out of options. Any advice on what steps to take next would be helpful.

I'm only keeping it because it's the VAC part that I hope to use some day. I find it too cheap of a unit to pay more than $20-30 at a repair clinic to have it fixed, and I have since bought a RedMax backpack blower that is awesome.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

When you had it down to the piston..... did you look at the bore and piston itself for scaring?


----------



## tinovr (Jun 5, 2006)

There was some black on the piston and cylinder, not too much I'd say... and nothing that felt like a gouge or structural. Seemed just superficial. I wasn't sure what I was looking for, so I don't know if there was too much damage.

Here's what else I know...

Piston moved freely when I pulled the starter rope.
Spark plug is definitely firing
Fuel mixture is new
I am getting some compression (can't measure.. I don't have a gauge).
Plug appears to be wet with fuel.

Looking back on a number of older posts about this unit, It appears that these units are quite fickle.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would look to see if the piston ring is stuck in the piston. It should be free to move in the groove that is in the piston.


----------



## tinovr (Jun 5, 2006)

I do remember this... I believe it was not moving. I'll try to check it out this weekend.


----------



## tinovr (Jun 5, 2006)

I pulled it all apart again today.... Piston is scored... long gouge about 5/8-3/4 of an inch long... fairly deep. In addition, the ring is frozen to the piston, locked in with black stuff (carbon deposits?). Is this the cause of it not starting? What causes this to happen? An oil/gas ratio too heavy on the oil side?

I pulled the piston off and now I guess I need a piston kit. I guess the kit comes with the piston, piston ring, retainer pin and clips. Can anyone here confirm this? 

Partstore.com wants $24 for the kit. Is this reasonable?

thanks all... 

Vin


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

A single groove like that indecates that the engine ingested something. You most likely will need a new cylinder also... another 30+ bucks.... IMHO, not worth fixing.


----------



## tinovr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Hankster... I guess I'll try to sell it for parts if possible. I did learn a lot about small engines by taking this apart... I figured I had nothing to lose...


----------

